# Gegengewicht für Kamerakran



## huxi0 (29. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach so einem Gegengewicht wie auf dem Bild. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich sowas herbekomme?


----------



## SpiceLab (29. August 2014)

Hast du schon im (Online-)Fachhandel für Videozubehör reingeschaut?


----------



## huxi0 (29. August 2014)

Nein noch nicht. Hab bei Ebay alles durchgeschaut und bei Google Bilder. Hast du gerade ne gute seite für Videozubehör zur Hand?


----------



## SpiceLab (29. August 2014)

Mangels VideoCam leider nein 

Also nochmal Google heranziehen: videozubehör


----------



## huxi0 (29. August 2014)

Na dann schau ich noch ein mal ........wenn aber einer wissen sollte was das für ein teil ist, der kann es mir dann ruhig sagen


----------



## Togijak (5. März 2015)

auf die Idee, dass zu kaufen würde ich nur kommen wenn ich den Laden kenne in dem es das gibt, nur hin gehen muss. Ansonsten bietet es sich doch an sich so ein Teil selbst zu machen. Form bauen, Epoxydharze (den man z.B. mit Metallspänen / Schrotkugeln usw. schwerer machen kann) reinfüllen und aushärten lassen, Loch bohren und Gewinde für die Feststellschraube schneiden = fertig. Neee Sprühlack vergessen


----------



## vfl_freak (5. März 2015)

vlt. hier:

https://www.google.de/search?q=vide...r&ei=M1b4VNGUL8SwPLS8gcgF#q=videozubehör+kran


----------

